# New owner of a 1995 S14



## Username_Phoenix (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,


Well, like the title implies I am a new ower of a 1995 240SX. This is my first tuner, and I am excited to get started. I'm coming from a world where its bronze wins, with bigger displacement is bigger winnings. Anyways, I brought this car, for $2,000, with a blown head gasket,auto trans,and a need for a new front clip. The bulid is going to be a drift build, so I already planned a manual swap. I don't know what trans would be good. So I just need a good starting point. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well since you have a blown headgasket there could be other things that are fooked...

what engine is in it? if its the KA you might as well do a swap now... if you are wanting to do a drift build drop in an LSx engine and call it a day... lol lots of power and tq very reliable etc etc etc.. if you dont want to do an v8 swap you still have a bunch of options...

you could go with an SR20, an RB20, RB25, RB26, RB30, 2jzgte you have lots of options... and depending on which you go with will give you your selection of trans

for the drift build i say leave your front clip the way it is, because if you get something new its just gonna get broken anyways... just use some zap straps and maybe have fun with some DIY fiber glass


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sr20det is your bet, plenty of power and you dont have to mess with all the blah blah modifications from ls swaps and rp swaps. youll get the tranny with an sr20det and it bolts up to your chassis.


----------



## Username_Phoenix (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been boucing ideas off my buddies and, they suggest the SR20. So, I'm just going stick with a SR20.


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

ls1>sr20

but sr20 is a cool lil motor


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

there is a s15 LSx crew that drifts there super charged beasts... they have a wealth of knowledge you could benefit from...

the sr20 is a reliable build and plenty of knowledge behind it as well... just make sure you choose right the first time rather than build and build and build... weigh your options and have fun doing it


----------



## Camaro Chris (Apr 14, 2012)

KA-T Cheaper to do then all the other swaps.


----------

